# TTS Stage 2+ info!!!



## InitialD (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi,

This morning I got Apr stage 2+ software at amd. My car is a tts s-tronic and has:

scorpion turbo back exhaust (decat)
Neuspeed induction 
Apr hpfp
Gfb dv+
Ngk iridium bkr7eix plugs

It was rolling roaded at 300hp and 316lb.ft without map and 355hp and 398lb.ft with 2+ software.

To be honest I was hoping for a little more hp. What are peoples options and what have others got with simular mods.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

tmason said:


> Hi,
> 
> This morning I got Apr stage 2+ software at amd. My car is a tts s-tronic and has:
> 
> ...


I would say thats bang on, put your RR graph up if possible to always nice to have a look at.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Numbers aside, how do you find the map?


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds about right to me


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I would say for an apr 355-360 is about right... Mrc tend to get a bit higher... But the apr will get better torque.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Does the map on the TTS make it a lot more drivable at lower speeds? what I mean is although the TTS feels like a fast car, it comes into it's own at higher speeds rather than quick bursts of acceleration at lower speeds, it's like you have to work it more lower down the range.


----------



## InitialD (Mar 20, 2015)

Feels real fast but not crazy, I find the s-tronic makes it very easy to drive. Low speed pulls are ok but sometimes feels like it holds back a bit before releasing full power around 3/4 rpm (that's a pull from that rpm), would that maybe be the gearbox torque limiter? Also I read on apr's website it should be around 362bhp and a raised rev limiter to 7100 but on dyno only went to 6000...?

Sorry I'm a noob how do I upload photos?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

bhoy78 said:


> Does the map on the TTS make it a lot more drivable at lower speeds? what I mean is although the TTS feels like a fast car, it comes into it's own at higher speeds rather than quick bursts of acceleration at lower speeds, it's like you have to work it more lower down the range.


If your car is standard a stage 1 map is night and day different! A tame car wakes up with the remap.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Agree with above... Stage 1 totally transforms the car... When the turbo kicks in you get a serious pin you in the seat surge.

Stage 2 makes it sound nicer but isnt as noticeable improvement in power...

I am tempted by a hpfp and go stage 2+ but i now get serious clutch slip with a 30k mile car!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks lads, will give it some thought I can't decide if I want to stick with the TTS or not. My car has done a lot more miles than yours aquazi so guessing I would need to budget for a clutch change as well.

tmason if you want to put up pictures you need to join a site like photobucket and host them there.


----------



## InitialD (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

That looks like a decent power curve.

I wouldnt get too hung up about the bhp... Can vary based on the dyno and weather!

You have nearly 400 lbs of torque.... Thats more impressive than bhp!

Think that is where the apr maps excel they generally produce higher torque than revo.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

bhoy78 said:


> Thanks lads, will give it some thought I can't decide if I want to stick with the TTS or not. My car has done a lot more miles than yours aquazi so guessing I would need to budget for a clutch change as well.
> 
> tmason if you want to put up pictures you need to join a site like photobucket and host them there.


My clutch started slipping straight after stage 1.

An uprated stage 1 clutch and oem dmf is close to £1k plus fitting.

As soon as we get our house move out of the way mine has to be swapped over.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## InitialD (Mar 20, 2015)

aquazi said:


> That looks like a decent power curve.
> 
> I wouldnt get too hung up about the bhp... Can vary based on the dyno and weather!
> 
> ...


Yeah the torque is pretty awesome, 5th gear pull just gets stronger and stronger as the revs build and pulls soo hard!

You can see in the graph the power drops at gear change but it's at 6000rpm..? Little confused over that when I thought the limiter should have been raised to 7100..


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

tmason said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like a decent power curve.
> ...


The thing is, the rev limit will have been raised however peak/max power is always lower than max revs, so once the guy doing the rolling road run saw the power start to drop he will have lifted off the gas, no point running a RR up to rev limit. The main reason for raising the limit is to hit higher speeds in each gear and have more room to not need gear changes when racing etc, so lets say for most cars it is to get 60mph in 2nd gear. Even though you are losing power by keeping it in 2nd for an extra 500 revs, it makes your 0-60 time faster because there is no gear change. 
Also if a map moves max power to lets say 6250rpm and your limiter is 6400 you would be hitting it all day when going for max power, so raise it abit to save you bouncing off it or it backing power off etc depending on how the cars limiter works.


----------



## InitialD (Mar 20, 2015)

aquazi said:


> The thing is, the rev limit will have been raised however peak/max power is always lower than max revs, so once the guy doing the rolling road run saw the power start to drop he will have lifted off the gas, no point running a RR up to rev limit. The main reason for raising the limit is to hit higher speeds in each gear and have more room to not need gear changes when racing etc, so lets say for most cars it is to get 60mph in 2nd gear. Even though you are losing power by keeping it in 2nd for an extra 500 revs, it makes your 0-60 time faster because there is no gear change.
> Also if a map moves max power to lets say 6250rpm and your limiter is 6400 you would be hitting it all day when going for max power, so raise it abit to save you bouncing off it or it backing power off etc depending on how the cars limiter works.


Yeah I understand what your saying but I stood by the car on the rollers and it was changing itself before the rundown


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

There are more to determine gear change than the engine rev limit. The ecu, sensors in engine and in DSG work together in determining optimal shift point. The DSG and shift pattern is depending on sensor output and engine performance/torque, so even though you move the engine rev limit, that does not necessarily lead to shift point ending up at max rpm. It is a bit more complex than that, luckily.To my understanding the shift pattern is dynamic. It not only changes between different program modes, it also adapts to changed engine characteristics, like after a remap. This is due to the different ECUs reading the actual output from sensors and making decisions based on that.


----------



## InitialD (Mar 20, 2015)

Sophus said:


> There are more to determine gear change than the engine rev limit. The ecu, sensors in engine and in DSG work together in determining optimal shift point. The DSG and shift pattern is depending on sensor output and engine performance/torque, so even though you move the engine rev limit, that does not necessarily lead to shift point ending up at max rpm. It is a bit more complex than that, luckily.To my understanding the shift pattern is dynamic. It not only changes between different program modes, it also adapts to changed engine characteristics, like after a remap. This is due to the different ECUs reading the actual output from sensors and making decisions based on that.


Ah right ok that makes sense, I'd noticed the shift point had sometimes changed. Would a Gearbox remap change any of that?


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes it would. I'm considering one myself.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

what would the stronic be doing 0-60 in with this kinda power ? I was reading revos sight before when I was going to get a B8 s4 and they get it down to R8 0-60 times very impressive ! ...


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Nathanho123 said:


> what would the stronic be doing 0-60 in with this kinda power ? I was reading revos sight before when I was going to get a B8 s4 and they get it down to R8 0-60 times very impressive ! ...


Aoon..had a stage 2+ which I think ran about 4 seconds.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

TTaRSe said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > what would the stronic be doing 0-60 in with this kinda power ? I was reading revos sight before when I was going to get a B8 s4 and they get it down to R8 0-60 times very impressive ! ...
> ...


very impressive


----------

